# how can i PORT FORWARD my PS3?



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

hello everyone so i have been thinking that if i port forward my ps3 then i should get a better connection correct? well i would like to know how to do this please. i have a 2wire 2701 HG-B router. 

and yes i have been looking at the PORTFORWARD.com website


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

You want to assign a static IP address to the PS3 (Note, Static IP address in this case has nothing to do with your Internet Service Provider, it is something you can set for each device connected to the router from the router's configuration window by entering the devices MAC address which is imprinted physically on the device and looks something like this: FF:AB:F4:CE:C2:88) And then you want to open the following ports for that IP address you have just set for the ps3:

*TCP:*


5223
*UDP:*


3478
3479
3658
Follow these instructions to do this after you have set a static IP for the PS3 (The PS3's network name is what you would select in the "Select a Computer" field):
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/PS3_NAT_Type_3_to_2.htm


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

what do you mean by network name?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

You'll see the PS3 in the drop down menu, only it might not say "PS3", it might be called something else.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry but what drop down box i dont see anything


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Look at the link i gave you. There are pictures. The directions at that site are unclear at only one stage of the process, that of selecting the device to forward the ports to. That is the reason i added that side note so that you knew what to do when you came to that part in the process.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

However, you will not have to worry about that until you set up a Static IP address on your PS3. Here is a great site that tells you how to do this through the PS3.

http://www.pregamelobby.com/forum/sony-reviews-tips/5618-how-get-type-2-open-nat-your-ps3-print.html

Use that in conjunction with the first link i gave you and you're good.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

so should i use the ports that the first site said or use these

TCP: 80, 443, 5223
UDP: 5223, 3478, 3479, 3658


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

It depends. But go ahead and try all of them. The reason i didnt include the more common ones is because those might be used by your computer and if you have it forwarded to the ps3 it wont work on your comp. Try it though, it can't hurt because you can always change it back.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's kind of weird that there would be different ports listed.


----------



## skyline_2k7 (Mar 27, 2007)

do any of you guys have yahoo messenger or AIM id


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, I don't have any IM accounts, but I do have email.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Jason. If you notice, it has the same ports listed, only one link lists more than the other. The reason for this is the PS3 uses several different protocols (for http, for voice chat, video relay, etc) the link on portforward.com lists the most essential ones that the ps3 uses for NAT and basic online gaming while the second one lists all of them.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, that makes sense now.


----------

